# need to hold my wife visa



## shamsalsar (Jul 28, 2013)

I have to change my job and also i have my wife with me in my sponsered visa now i want to hold my wife visa till i get my new visa staped in my new company please tell me what is the poseger to hold my wife visa now i having emigration visa but new company were i am joining they have laboure .


----------



## shamsalsar (Jul 28, 2013)

I have to change my job and also i have my wife with me in my sponsered visa now i want to hold my wife visa till i get my new visa staped in my new company please tell me what is the poseger to hold my wife visa now i having emigration visa but new company were i am joining they have laboure .


----------



## BIPIN (Jul 5, 2015)

*holding visa*

Dear sir , 
I have to change my job and also i have my wife with me in my sponsered visa now i want to hold my wife visa till i get my new visa staped in my new company please tell me what is the poseger to hold my wife visa


----------

